# where can i buy glass online.



## royal6 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey, iv just finished building my viv and now im ready for glass but i dont know where to get it from, where do you guys get yours.:2thumb:


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

give me your measurements an ill get a quote from my place the glass for my 4x2x2 cost me bout £30 inc vat could always get it for you from up ere and bring it down if coming for the other viv


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

does it 'have' to be safty glass for a viv? 30 quid is cheap if thats for toughend.
i was going to make a viv but the glass would cost me about 120 for toughend.
or can normal glass be used?
sorry to jack your tread.

thanks


----------



## Tiger-Tiger (Sep 9, 2008)

theres nothing that strictly says it needs to be toughend, but if they are large pains of glass its advisable to have them toughend. most glass places have a minimal charge for toughtend (0.3m i think) you can have glass small than this toughend but its the minimal charge. You could get your glass laminated (plastic sheet covering glass) so that if it ever gets broken it 'will' stay as one piece so the viv doesnt get full of glass.

for my vivs the pains of glass are 15inch by 12inch and for 8 pieces its £35 for laminated.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

look in your yellow pages or on yell.com most towns have about 20 glass cutters and it'd be advisable to get it locally as i wouldnt trust glass in the post, esp with some of the idiot postmen we get these days.


----------



## royal6 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks guys, i got some in the end for 18 pound and it was twin layered toughend. :2thumb:


----------



## phil7677 (Dec 30, 2008)

*cheap glass*

After spending fortunes in the past I have now found wait for it... IKEA the cheapest, all safety glass from the kitchen section .
cost me £6 for my four foot bd enclosure. £3 for two pieces for the chams vivs. and £6 for the royals enclosure. well cheap shame I didnt find it this time last year could have saved £££££££s.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

phil7677 said:


> After spending fortunes in the past I have now found wait for it... IKEA the cheapest, all safety glass from the kitchen section .
> cost me £6 for my four foot bd enclosure. £3 for two pieces for the chams vivs. and £6 for the royals enclosure. well cheap shame I didnt find it this time last year could have saved £££££££s.


IKEA Sell Glass?


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

i know where im going then 
ikea FTW ^.^ !


----------



## phil7677 (Dec 30, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> IKEA Sell Glass?


yeh its in their kitchen section under glass shelving for the kitchen cabinets 
IKEA | Built-in kitchens | FAKTUM/RATIONELL system | RATIONELL | Glass shelf

80x35 £6.36

thought I would share the savings.. well happy . whilst getting the glass I bought solid beech butchers block worksurface 9.99 each £160+ else where they were having a mad sale on them. guess where my weekend went though. sat on the floor under the units. although I am well happy with the results.


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone used that IKEA glass shelving to make a full glass enclosure ?

I am deff going to be buying some of the panes to fit into already made enclosures but I was thinking about also making an all glass enclosure out of them. if possible.


----------



## phil7677 (Dec 30, 2008)

*enclosure*

not tried the full enclosure. but dont see a prob as long as it is bonded well as the glass is tops. I have built a big stack up using it. at the price of the glass I have doubled up on the cham vivs glas top and bottom and used it for the bd`s and one for the royal. saved ££S from the glaziers prices the last time I built


----------

